# Green Earthworms



## bliss (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone else seen these?  they are very neato.  i'm tempted to get a bunch and start a earthworm colony.   what would i have to do to make sure the earthworms are cared for properly?  
does this seem like a good caresheet?: http://www.ehow.com/how_2083672_raise-earthworms.html

Would this possibly be a type of green dye injected into the worms... or, is it possible that they are not dyed?  


thanks, 

dan

ps: they look like the ones in this link, maybe a bit brighter, especially in the light: Click.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 27, 2009)

1st no i dont think thats a good caresheet
2ndit could be green die,green food,or a secret recipe i dk
thats my 2 cents


----------



## bliss (Jan 27, 2009)

bhoeschcod said:


> 1st no i dont think thats a good caresheet
> 2ndit could be green die,green food,or a secret recipe i dk
> thats my 2 cents


actually i think there are green species of earthworm, but these are nightcrawlers, specifically.  i doubt they are naturally green, i believe they are dyed, but you never know  

yes, i don't like that caresheet either but i'm still in the process of looking for more with google, i'll see what pops up unless someone here can give me better info, some that is substantiated with experience.  

what type of soil should i use?  peat moss?


----------



## -Exotic (Jan 27, 2009)

Bliss im going with you on this i do believe theres green earth worms out there! For soil peat moss is great!


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 27, 2009)

You wanna good caresheet you got it  it has a lot of info!http://www.herper.com/earthworms/earthworms-culture.html


----------



## bliss (Jan 27, 2009)

-Exotic said:


> Bliss im going with you on this i do believe theres green earth worms out there! For soil peat moss is great!





			
				Anne P. Mitchell said:
			
		

> Earthworms do not have a skeleton or eyes, but they do have lots of muscles, five hearts and a nerve center called ganglia. They have the ability to detect light and vibrations and they have strong senses of taste and touch. Most people are familiar with the typical reddish-brown, gray, pinkish or muted violet-coloured earthworms, but if you travel to the Philippines you’ll find indigo-blue earthworms wiggling around on the forest floor. Travel to the UK and you’ll find brilliant green earthworms around all British and Irish coasts.


Found that Here.

i doubt very seriously these worms i am talking of came from the UK lol.

Thank you very much for the info , bhoeschcod and Exotic


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad i could help someone!!


----------



## bliss (Jan 27, 2009)

bhoeschcod said:


> Glad i could help someone!!



i'm glad too!   

looks like i'll be setting up an earthworm colony within the next month  

until spring comes, they stay in the house.  

i'll try to do some experimentation with the green as well.  i'll buy some regular earthworms and feed them some food with green food coloring on it, and see if that does anything. set up a couple control groups..  i might have to try some different dyes too... 

anyways, thanks for all the info, and wish me good luck 

later

dan


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 27, 2009)

I wish you good luck


----------



## Pro_bug_catcher (Jan 29, 2009)

If I remember right some earthworms turn green before/while/after mating. Just can't remember when exactly. But they go back to their normal colour after.


----------



## bugmankeith (Feb 1, 2009)

First thing that came to mind are the new Neon Nightcrawlers sold in Canada.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 1, 2009)

I've never heard of those before.  But I've seen another kind of earthworm that actually glows green at night, I didn't know what was going on when I saw those for the first time at night.


----------



## Bimkerly (Aug 22, 2016)

bliss said:


> actually i think there are green species of earthworm, but these are nightcrawlers, specifically.  i doubt they are naturally green, i believe they are dyed, but you never know
> 
> yes, i don't like that caresheet either but i'm still in the process of looking for more with google, i'll see what pops up unless someone here can give me better info, some that is substantiated with experience.
> 
> what type of soil should i use?  peat moss?


----------



## Bimkerly (Aug 22, 2016)

There are species of green earth worms though they're not as bright as the ones shown in the picture below. There are more of an olive dirty green than bright green. We've been finding a lot of them lately I actually came on to look up if they're safe for my turtle to eat. As for keeping them in an ant farm type way, make sure you do a lot of research first. We tried keeping earthworms we found in a planter so we wouldn't have to go out picking up rocks every day to feed the turtle, but we had to end up dumping them because they were dying no matter what we did. And I read something about green dye making earthworms green... I highly doubt that's a possibility.


----------



## Kymura (Aug 22, 2016)

Been reading a bit (after seeing this thread) and supposedly the majority for sale is from a nutrient that makes them green from the inside, some worm producers are feeding this for bait worms to better attract certain fish.
On another note, a different site explains that _Allolobophora chlorotica_
Are often found with green morphs and goes on to explain what's been tested thus far. Interesting.
http://www.earthwormwatch.org/blogs/going-worm-hunt-allolobophora-chlorotica-green-earthworm


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 22, 2016)

You can manipulate them genetically and create mutants that express Green Fluorescence Protein. That may be it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm not sure about what species you are talking about here, if they're a colder climate worm such as a canadian nightcrawler then this may not be helpful but a couple of years ago I posted this tutorial on how to set up and maintain an inexpensive worm bin. This one sat under the kitchen table for a LONG time till I got sick and was unable to care for the worms properly and they died. But it was very effective and produced quite a lot of vermi-compost on a monthly basis. I hope it's helpful.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/se...isenia-hortensis-vermi-composting-bin.266984/


----------



## Hellblazer (Aug 22, 2016)

There's a product called Worm-Glo that can be used to turn nightcrawlers green. I've never used it, so I don't know how effective it is.


----------



## The Snark (Aug 23, 2016)

I've seen a green something here in N. Thailand. Not sure it is even a worm. The largest were about 3 inches long and about 1/3 the thickness of an earthworm. Around 2-3mm. They appear black but in bright sunlight they reflect a dark slightly opalescent green. Very green but very dark. It moves much like an earth worm but a little faster, sort of reminiscent of a blind snake. For what it is worth one competent entomologist had never heard of what I described and wanted specimens. Another had seen them and said they frequent areas where there is ruminant poop. Maybe it's a nematode? She added good luck identifying as they estimate about 20,000 nematodes of a probable field of 1 to 1.5 million have been fully described.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi yes, this thread is from '09 why are you posting like OP will respond?


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 24, 2016)

HAHA.. I didn't even look at the dates.  oh well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hellblazer (Aug 24, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> HAHA.. I didn't even look at the dates.  oh well.


I didn't catch that either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kymura (Aug 24, 2016)

me either....


----------

